# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  read postgres log file

## sillysally

Is there a way to read postgres log file(s)? 

Thanks for your response

----------


## sasikala

Hi,

I dont know for what reason you want to read the postgresql log file. Sorry.
Anyway I am having some useful tool to read and parse the postgresql log file. If you think that will be useful for you, use it.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/epqa/

regards
sasikala..

----------

